

How To Be An Open-Source Gangster - jesusabdullah
http://jsconf.eu/2011/how_to_be_an_open-source_gangs.html

======
hollerith
Please append "[video]" to the title per the guidelines.

~~~
jesusabdullah
Is this something I can do after-the-fact? I'm pretty noob at HN's interface.

~~~
hollerith
I don't know. Look for an "edit" link on the line after the title.

